# Kawasaki Brute Force 750 Crankshaft Closeout



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

New Kawasaki Brute Force 750 Crankshaft With Connecting Rod and Rod Bearings Installed! New Connecting Rod Bearings And Connecting Rods Installed at OEM Standard Spec/Clearances!

Retail Price: $693.96

*Your Price: $450.00 + Shipping*

WBM ENGINES
(812)985-3500
[email protected]


----------



## alexh02 (Sep 27, 2011)

Still for sale ??


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

i am wanting to know this also. i sent an email yesterday and no reply.


----------



## TDavison116 (Feb 8, 2011)

yes still forsale if so i will buy today


----------

